# Periphrastic future



## SerinusCanaria3075

I don't know if some of the Future forms in Romanian are Periphrastic or not.


----------



## Woland

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> I don't know if some of the Future forms in Romanian are Periphrastic or not.


 
Nope.. There are no periphrastic future forms


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Nope.. There are no periphrastic future forms


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## parakseno

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> I don't know if some of the Future forms in Romanian are Periphrastic or not.





Woland said:


> Nope.. There are no periphrastic future forms



Unless I'm missing a point here, Romanian future IS periphrastic (or at least by what I understand periphrasis is), just like the English future for that matter.

The "regular" Future of the Indicative is formed by the auxiliary verb "a vrea/ a voi" conjugated in the Present Tense of the Indicative followed by the short infinitive:
(eu) voi merge - I will go
(tu) vei merge - you will go
(el/ea) va merge - he/she will go

Another way of expressing the Future (not very literary, but commonly used) is by "o"(invariable) + the subjunctive present:
_o să merg, o să mergi, o să meargă etc._
Yet another form of expressing the future (not literary either, but often heard in everyday speech): the auxiliary "a avea"+the subjunctive present: 
_am să merg, ai să mergi, are să meargă etc._

Viitorul anterior (usually translated by Future Perfect or Future Perfect in the Past in English) is also periphrastic: the auxiliary "to be" conjugated in the Future followed by the participle of the verb:
voi fi plecat - I will have left/ I would have left
vei fi plecat
va fi plecat


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> (el/ea) va merge - he/she will go


Thank you, that's what I meant to say, if it was similar to the French form _il va aller_ (not the "regular" form) known as _Futur Périphrastique_. 
In this construction I noticed that most Romance languages use the auxiliary "to go" while Romanian uses _a voi_:
Spanish: él va ir.


----------



## david_carmen

For the similar meaning  to the French _futur périphrastique (future proche)_ *va aller* (in fact, “aller” au présent de l' indicatif + infinitif), there are more possibilities. For example: 

Il *va aller* au cinéma.

El *urmează să* plece la cinema. (a urma să)
El *este pe punctul să* plece la cinema. (a fi pe punctul să)
El *este pe cale să* plece la cinema. (a fi pe cale să)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> El *urmează să* plece la cinema. (a urma să)


Thanks, but it's still a bit confusing since I'm barely getting into the _Viitor_, but what auxiliary verb (word?) does the construction in parenthesis use?
>oi urma, îi urma, a urma, om urma...



> Originally posted by *parakseno*
> Yet another form of expressing the future (not literary either, but often heard in everyday speech): the auxiliary "a avea"+the subjunctive present:
> _am să merg, ai să mergi, are să meargă etc._


 
Is it just me or is there another construction that uses "a avea" + the _participiu_ including "fi" after să?
(_am să fi mers, ai să fi mers, are să fi mers) _

By the way, what does _să _mean?


----------



## david_carmen

1. In paranthesis there are _verbal phrases_ (in Romanian_ locuţiune_ _verbală_), so there are no auxiliary verbs in this case (it is just another way to suggest a future action). 

2. It doesn’t exist.

3. *să* has not an independent meaning
(*să* is a sign of _conjunctiv _tense or introduces different subordinate sentences)


----------

